# webcam klaut systemressourcen



## Dario Linsky (12. Juli 2002)

tag zusammen.

ich hab mir heute die logitech quickcam web zugelegt, hab auch alles soweit installiert. wenn ich die zugehörige software starte, geht die nach ca. 2 bis 3 minuten einfach aus und im taskmanager wird ein prozess mit dem namen "system" (pid 8, 212kb) immer mit einer cpu-auslastung von 95 bis 99% angezeigt.
das problem bleibt auch bestehen, wenn ich die software beende. zugriffsrechte auf den prozess hab ich nicht mal als administrator. folglich bleibt mir nur noch übrig, den computer neu zu starten - wobei es allerdings schon um die 10 minuten dauert, bis windows beendet wird.

mein betriebssystem ist windows 2000 professional (laut handbuch der cam kein problem).
hardware:
amd k6/2 500mhz (laut handbuch auch im normalen bereich)
288mb sdram 133mhz (laut handbuch weit mehr als genug)
32mb geforce2 (sollte auch reichen)

kennt jemand das problem und/oder weiss, was ich da machen kann? abgesehen von umtauschen...?


so long (and thanks for all the fish).


----------



## Vitalis (12. Juli 2002)

Mit Software meinst Du ImageStudio v7.0? Könnte sein, daß auf der CD ne ältere Version ist. Hm, hast Du DirectX 8.1 installiert?


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Juli 2002)

also laut systemeintrag heisst die software einfach nur "logitech quickcam". aber ich lad mir das andere trotzdem mal runter. danke.


----------

